# Well, Here It Is.........



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I've read about it and heard about it but today I actually laid my eyes on this stuff, in Lowes. What a crying shame! I pity the HO that uses this stuff.

I wonder who makes this brand?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't know? Pick me up a couple of those PVC pipe weld.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

slickrick said:


> I don't know? Pick me up a couple of those PVC pipe weld.


HaHa! I didn't notice those until I posted the pics....


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That is truly a shame. Let's look at it from the bright side. Someday this will fail, and we will get a chance to go in and correct the mistake. 

Our trade is going down the toilet. DIY is taking more and more from us everyday. Bout time we took our work back. 

I called me State Rep yesterday, but it seems he does not want to talk to me yet.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Your right Indie let them install that stuff.. Then we can have a whole neighborhood to replumb if the HO's are all not blown up.


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

Why are you guys so upset? Don't you see the brochures hanging on the left? I'm sure all it takes it a quick once over of those instructions and any homeowner would be fully qualified to install csst.
:laughing:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Titan Plumbing said:


> I wonder who makes this brand?


 
From what I can find, Tru-Flex is the manufacturer.

http://www.tru-flex.com/HVAC/pro-flex.php







Paul


----------



## Studman420 (Dec 4, 2010)

Ops


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I hate to be crass, but if you are low functioning enough to think that after reading a brochure, that you are ready to tackle distribution of highly flammible fuel throughout your home. Then maybe you deserve to go boom. I just feel bad for all the innocent bystanders. And it makes me sick that the powers that be, don't regulate this. But human life has never been more important than consumerism.:furious: It really has me worried about who you, or I may live next to.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I have posted this before. It is just a matter of time until one big lawsuit happens. Let's just hope that it isn't the result of an accident at a day care center because the owner took a short cut and tried to save money.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Concern over the DIY'ers safety has never been a concern at Lowe's or Home Depot. They're just selling widgets. They will never assume the roll of regulator or parent.

Just take a look at the electrical department. In fact, most things they sell could land a rookie weekend warrior in court, the hospital, and/or the morgue.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I really don't know how the government allows you to get the stuff like that. Should be illegal. Plumbers need to be more like A/C guys, you can't just go buy a condenser, you have to have a license. No fool should be messing around with gas.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*they must have good insurance*

*Pro-Flex®* manufacturers the ONLY CSST fitting and components which are completely reusable. No special tools are required to assemble our fittings. 



that is an interesting note in their advertiseing...re-useing the fittings over and over..... and someone will probably end up doing this some day too....

they probably feel they got enough insurance to afford the lawsuits that will someday happen as a result of some dumbass killing a few family members and takeing out 
the whole trailer park.....


of course LOWES is sending out Whirlpoool gas assemblies and valves to 
people for their crappy heaters.... and they expect the customer to break 
down the heater and rebuild that too...

 I am going out today to fool with one cause they are scared to do it themselves


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

PlumberJake said:


> Why are you guys so upset? Don't you see the brochures hanging on the left? I'm sure all it takes it a quick once over of those instructions and any homeowner would be fully qualified to install csst.
> :laughing:


In case some of you missed it.... the above statement was purely sarcastic. :facepalm:


----------



## ogre plumber (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow.That is a scary thought.Ho running gas pipe.I remember when I first started running Wardflex you had to be certified to purchase from the supply house.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Lowe's will sell anything...to anyone. Crazy.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

In the words of the late great Billy Mays.......KABOOM!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I know some plumbers that aren't qualified to install gas line, homeowners sure as heck shouldn't be able to purchase gas line. That's like selling people dynamite and matches and fuses.....:bangin:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

The way I see it CSST is like guns. If you aren't qualified to use it, you might hurt yourself. It's also like a gun in the way that any idiot can buy it. It's up to the individual to take it upon themselves to make sure they know what their doing and recieve the proper training. 

Anyone that doesn't understand installing gas line is a potentially hazardous situation, is an idiot. There has to be a bastion of personal responsibility left in this world. If your as big of an idiot to run a gas line without knowing what your doing, you deserve whats coming to you. Call it darwinism at its finest.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

I guess it's not that this stuff is being sold to homeowners that bothers me. If a guy wants to do his own work on his own house, I'm cool with that. I have a lot of admiration for self sufficient people. Work like this needs to have a permit and inspection though.

What bothers me is we all know that Joe homeowner seldom pulls a permit. Therefor, we have an explosion just waiting to happen and no way of catching a potentially deadly situation.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Problem is gonna be when the idiot that installs that stuff damages someone elses property, or hurts someone else. 

You wanna blow up yourself, and your family, have at it. But when it will affect others, that a problem.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

You guys are my hero's :thumbsup:


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Problem is gonna be when the idiot that installs that stuff damages someone elses property, or hurts someone else.
> 
> You wanna blow up yourself, and your family, have at it. But when it will affect others, that a problem.


Hence the need for permits and inspections.

I'll bet money that as soon as there is a KABOOM, it won't take long for the lawyers to be all over Lowe's & Depot for this. As soon as it costs them some money, they'll quit selling it. I'm surprized they want the exposure to the liability now....


----------



## yodathlete (Jan 10, 2011)

If an unlicensed person does pl work and the board finds out they could be fined for various code violations


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Gas companies are going to have to start locking out meters. It will inconvience us plumbers, but keep hacks and hos from messing with gas.


----------



## Eric (Jan 10, 2011)

Do you guys know the hoops we have to go thru in MA to get that stuff to pass an inspection?

Regular CSST has to also have an electrical permit on the job in which the electrican has to bond it, with the appropriate gauge wire, NOT the plumber. Because of the whole lightning thing. 
OR 
you can install the new counter strike from Omegaflex aka Tracpipe less electrial permit.

So who is doing the sizing on these Lowes installs?? and you pressure test for how much and for how long???

Holy crap!!


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

I do see instructions hanging there but not an application for a permit, or even a sign stating that gas line changes additions or re-pipes need an inspection.

I am not as concerned with the Homeowner going into Lowe's or homey depot and buying this stuff and even installing it , An inspection is required and needed so those people may actually call and get one .

The Concerns I have for this type of product being sold at these places are the HO who do not know how to do it for them self's Those people these days are pinching penny's like everyone else and decide to ask a Handy Hank if he knows how to do it ( the instructions are there ) Hank will never say NO to a paying customer so ...... Boom

Lifer..


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I have asmuch trouble with people running soft copper...Buying flaring tools, comp. fittings...bad flares, tubing not made up in comp. fittings...You name it....:no:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I love a good bonfire, hopefully no one dies in the process.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Eric said:


> Do you guys know the hoops we have to go thru in MA to get that stuff to pass an inspection?
> 
> Regular CSST has to also have an electrical permit on the job in which the electrican has to bond it, with the appropriate gauge wire, NOT the plumber. Because of the whole lightning thing.
> OR
> ...


I read a post similar to this and decided to do some investigation. I am not a gas fitter and therefore have no business/desire to work on it. I have personally seen this stuff installed for temporary heaters by men working under the direction of a class 1 g/f that has come out of retirement. This g/f has not worked with csst before and these guys installed miles of it without any bonding/grounding. Like I said, due to the post I read here a while ago, I brought this to my general foreman's attention, and even found literature inside the gastite box pertaining to lightning. For this I am forever in debt to PZ. The piping was then grounded appropriately by lic. Electricians.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I know it an old thread but, not that old. Anyone see anything on the shelf there to ground the pipe with.

Lowes sells the ground clamps and wire to complete the job, supply house does not.


----------



## longplumb (Nov 15, 2009)

KA - BOOM. Do you think the average homeowner will do the air test to check for leaks!!:no: Plumbing trade is going down the toilet with the big box stores selling anything & everything.


----------



## PlumbersSanJose (May 22, 2011)

Sadly it will take more than one big lawsuit to change the distribution of these products. One explosion can be chalked up to almost anything by a good attorney. Pro-Flex is made by Tru-Flex.


----------

